# Late 30's  Sam-Sco came into today.



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

This is on of my favorite style bikes.  I'll build it up tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 29, 2015)

Me too Chris. Really nice paint on that one. Wait til Scott sees it.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 29, 2015)

Tell me where you are getting these beauties right now!


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Very nice!!!!! I'm sure it'll even get better once you get it finished.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 29, 2015)

man o man! what a paint scheme!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> man o man! what a paint scheme!




But only 1/2 a tank!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> But only 1/2 a tank!




do you have the other tank half?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> But only 1/2 a tank!




perfect: already 1/2 off!


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2015)

Is that the guy you got it from behind the bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

mrg said:


> Is that the guy you got it from behind the bike!




He's my security guard


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd put the tank on but I can't find the damn clamps now....WTF???   This sucks


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anyone out there have a fat torpedo light?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

I went to Joe's house and he had a selection of goodies to get me by until I find my brackets.  The screws were also with the brackets bit I was able to get the tank on.   I'm not sure what design I'm going to do for the tank so I'll leave it black right now.  I have the rack but will leave it off until I find a light.  It looks unbalanced without the light.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 30, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

LMAO...freaking Brian.  Hey, do you have any torpedo lights?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

If I were 2ft shorter, I'd be jealous of that bike. Dang that's a real beaut! Perfect for a lil guy like you.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

Stick to your girl bikes my friend...lol.   What would you guys think about Clay/Brick red tires on it?  I have always loved the contrast of the Blk/Cream/red


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 30, 2015)

Chris, put the rack back on that bad boy. It would help balance it out. Looks great!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

I will after I get a light.  I know you have extras


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice frame/forks darts on this one, I like it and hadn't seen that before.
Whatcha doing to finish off the tank?
The fat torpedo is uncommon, but you'll find it without to much wait.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm up in the air about the design on the tank.  I'm on the lookout for a Rollie with the same darts to see what the tank looks like.  I'll reach out to Tom about painting the design.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 7, 2015)

I painted the tank today.  The white isn't exactly what I wanted but it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm digging it, looks good man.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

Clay or black tires?


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Look'n good!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2015)

Clay tires, nice contrast...and I think someone was looking for a tank and rack in the "Wanted" section


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

Clay tires or black?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

I found him a rack and I'm painting it for him.   I still need to get with you for my seat....lol.  Sorry, I missed a few rides.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Clay tires or black?




I vote black


----------



## RJWess (Oct 8, 2015)

I am a black tire fan but those clay tires look fantastic.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

Here it is with clay and I also have a new set of black tires if I go that direction.  It had good riding OG chains but I hate ruining the oldies.  They will most likely go up for sale or trade.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2015)

Throw some red grips on it and your in business.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 8, 2015)

How about all white tires?? I was thinking that when it was sitting in the shop.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

StevieZ said:


> How about all white tires?? I was thinking that when it was sitting in the shop.




Hey Steve, 
I was thinking that but it seemed like too much white and I did that with my Red Elgin.  BTW, I love the bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2015)

I did some more work on the Sam-Sco.  The Rollfast decal on the rear fender was 98% gone so I added a new one then I aged it the tank decal.  I took it for a ride and the seat seemed funny, I knew it had extra springs but that wasn't it.  When I got back home and looked, I noticed that the frame was upside down...lol.  How did I not notice that???  Oh well, all fixed now with better springs and some other correct and needed parts.


----------



## reginald (Oct 11, 2015)

Chris....I suspect you have seen this peerless.  Great bike!

http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-peerless-by-h-p-snyder


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 11, 2015)

Chris, you are the rattle can and distress king. That looks very convincing, great job my friend.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 11, 2015)

reginald said:


> Chris....I suspect you have seen this peerless.  Great bike!
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/1937-peerless-by-h-p-snyder




Well poop....I wish I would of.  I would of painted it like that.  Oh well, if I get bored sometime in the future I my do that.     Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 11, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Chris, you are the rattle can and distress king. That looks very convincing, great job my friend.




Thanks Eddie


----------

